# Backyard Grillers



## Bbcatcher (Jun 1, 2019)

So I got the backyard grillers, as well as a set called “people with food.” They make a great tailgating group out in front of the frat house.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes they do.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Great scene!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2019)

Great scene! The people bring it to life.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now all you need is some smoke coming from the grill. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I little Smell-O-vision would be key to BBQ!


----------

